# Dell XPS 15 vs Lenovo Y560 which to buy???



## Debu_013 (Feb 11, 2011)

I am getting Dell XPS 15 i3 380M 2.53Ghz, Nvidia 420M 1GB at 47,300 and also Lenovo Y560 I5 460M 2.53Ghz(Upto 2.8Ghz), and ATI 5730 1GB at 47,000.

Which one should I buy??

The Dell seems to have more powerful speakers but Lenovo has got a better Display.
Also, Lenovo has 640GB HDD 5400rpm, but Dell has 500GB 7200rpm.
Dell has USB3.0 Lenovo has express card slot to add it later.

Please advice.


----------



## Kishal (Feb 11, 2011)

The lenovo seems to be the better choice of the lot, though I have heard issues of bad build quality and poor quality screen. Dont know how much truth its got, but the dell certainly has better build quality. People have reported seeing black spot aka 'dancing ants' on their Y560 screens. In your budget, also look at the dell inspiron 15R  or M501R. If you can wait for about a month, wait for sandy bridge to arrive.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 11, 2011)

I would go with Dell but see if you can get one with core i5.


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 11, 2011)

The XPS 15 is a bad choice...looks like Crap, the specs aint good either, the lenovo seems much better IMO..

Btw, not much difference between the i3 and i5, both are dual cores with HT, just that i5 has turbo boost,which will usually not kick in as almost all apps these days are dual core optimized. Only thing you get is higher clocks, so decide wisely...

The XPS 15 is a bad choice...looks like Crap, the specs aint good either, the lenovo seems much better IMO..

Btw, not much difference between the i3 and i5, both are dual cores with HT, just that i5 has turbo boost,which will usually not kick in as almost all apps these days are dual core optimized. Only thing you get is higher clocks, so decide wisely...


----------



## rahul_c (Feb 11, 2011)

XPS 15 is better, Lenovo is all glossy laptop and it will become scratchy mess after few months of usage. XPS on other hand has aluminum and matte plastic build (Expect around monitor and keyboard) which is much superior.

But if you are into gaming Lenovo one is better, I still recommend to go with XPS.


----------



## Kishal (Feb 12, 2011)

IMO, just up your budget by 3k and go for the i5 in xps 15. its way better. besides, the xps has a great set of speakers and a good screen to go with it. BTW, are you sure that the y560 is available for 47k only, coz the site lists it at 51190 + tax.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 12, 2011)

Just a note. Both these processors doesn't support VT-D. i5-560M has support which will be very useful in case you want to run any virtualization software.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 15, 2011)

5730M>>>>>>>>> 420M, go for lenovo...


----------



## Debu_013 (Feb 27, 2011)

I bought Lenovo y560 core i3 370m at 43.5k, its glossy, has body flex, but still, buit is ok, over all a gr8 pakage, speakers are also gr8, it runs quite cool, even with heavy game play.
The screen is hinges are also a bit loose, the screen shakes a bit when u move the laptop, but I can live  with these.


----------

